# Looking for work '10, dont know what the options are.



## paddy2409 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

My girlfriend has moved to Malaysia and I'm looking into going and staying with her for a few months, probably starting around March '10. I would be interested in getting some sort of work, but I'm not sure of the likely hood as I am not a permanent resident.

What sort of options are available to me? Really appreciate your responses.
Cheers


----------

